

High on business: Marijuanettes rapidly gaining popularity in the US - tbindi
http://www.shoestring.com.au/2013/08/high-on-business-marijuanettes-rapidly-gaining-popularity-in-the-us/

======
taproot
Talks about misconceptions, insinuates smoking weed wont lead to lung cancer.
Claims video seen by 8500 people means it went 'viral'.

Was this ad paid for?

Edit dont get me wrong there is a list a mile long why pot should be outright
legalised this article just didnt cover any of them.

